# URL-Encoding



## Netzwerkidi (3. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

wie kann man eigentlich das URL-Encoding im Browser bei <Rechte Maus -> Link-Adresse kopieren> entweder abstellen oder so einstellen, dass man wählen kann, ob man es will oder nicht?

Eben ist es mir passiert, dass ich einen Link von jemand checken wollte, und durch ERL-Encoding wurde da irgendetwas draus gemacht, dass Google statt eines Videos die Meldung brachte, dass auf meinem Netzwerk ungewöhnlicher Datenverkehr festgestellt wurde. 



> Unsere Systeme haben ungewöhnlichen Datenverkehr aus Ihrem Computernetzwerk festgestellt. Bitte versuchen Sie es später erneut. Warum?
> IP-Adresse: xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
> Uhrzeit: 2014-02-03T12:42:56Z
> URL:
> ...



Der Hintergrund war, aus 
	
	
	



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lveS9ISKZBM&feature=player_detailpage
```
 wurde 
	
	
	



```
http://www.youtube.com/watch%3Fv%3DlveS9ISKZBM%26feature%3Dplayer_detailpage
```
 gemacht.

Wie kann man das verhindern?


----------



## sheel (9. Februar 2014)

Etwas spät, aber eventuell wäre es gut zu wissen, welchen Browser du verwendest.
Dann kann man erst zu den Einstellungen etwas sagen.

(Bei mir zB. passiert das beschriebene Verhalten nicht.)


----------



## bofh1337 (12. Februar 2014)

Nimm doch den unbekannten LInk:

http://www.youtube.com/watch/lveS9ISKZBM

Hat auch den Vorteil, das du FSK18+ Videos sehen kannst, ohne Angemeldet zu sein


----------



## Netzwerkidi (18. Februar 2014)

Oh, sorry, Firefox. Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, war das aber bei allen Browsern, die ich hatte (FF, IE, Chrome, Opera). Habe inzwischen auf Linux umgestellt, da gibt es das Problem nicht mehr.


----------

